# HS1332TA steering effort



## Freddy Ford (Jan 30, 2018)

I have the option to purchase a 2014 HS1332TA with only a few hours for $1900, but I am concerned over the steering effort (why the person is selling it). Since some believe it's not that bad, I would appreciate any advise as to how difficult they really are/what I can expect. I have a lot to do, so after a couple hours any hard steering that I would have to fight will take its toll on me. I honestly don't see how you can operate the thing with a locked track all the time. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Well if it sounds like if you will have problems handling it. then I would take a pass on it if I was you.k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

It really depends on the snow conditions below the tracks. 

The harder and slicker the base, the easier it is to turn. For me, if I can slip real easily on the base, so can my HS.

It would be great if you could try it out as $1,900 for a low-hour, late model HS1332 sounds like a great deal.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Just as jrom said, on snow the machine becomes much more nimble. 

The techniques employed to turn a wheeled machine with a locked axle apply to tracks as well. Keep the wheels/tracks moving and use a swift turning action to whip the handle around the machine turns pretty easily. 

The biggest downside of the HS vs HSS is the ability to move around your garage or shed. The hydro release lever makes it possible to move the machine, but it still is very difficult to move. Many make a dolly on casters to place the machine on for easy movement. I personally find myself moving my machine around my garage or shed a lot. But if you have a set spot for the machine and won’t need to reposition often then that should make your decision easier.

Personally, More impressive then the trigger steering is The bucket position system. The gas strut and variable locking positions using a thumb lever is super slick. After using HSS the HS three postition foot pedal feels so crude.

$1900 for a excellent condition hs1332 is a great deal. It doesn’t have the features of the HSS but is a tried and true machine. Saving a $1000 is a nice perk too.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

This guy whips it around at the EOD pretty effortlessly. 







There is a guy across the street from me who literally can barely walk, but gets along with his hs just fine.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I love my HS1332 and use to own an HS1132 in the past, they are tough to move around, due to tracks, on dry surfaces but come winter time while being used they dont require as much effort, or at least not enough for me to question my choice. 

I am sure the new trigger mechanism on the HSS series is a joy to use but I'll take my chances knowing that the HS series has stood the test of time over the 25 or so years it was in production. 

Aside from the Engine the HS series is made/assembled in Japan and the HST on the HS series is bullet proof. 

I say $1900 is a great price, especially while we are still in the heart of winter.


----------



## ZTMAN (Jan 11, 2018)

A new HSS 928 would not be that much more expensive than the HS 1332.(Selling for $2,350 in my area) If steering and budget is important to you, may want to look at a smaller machine.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

^^^
Freddy's leery of the new US HSS's (from some of his other posts).


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Nice (real nice) HS1332 there JnC.

The trigger steering is really nice, but I love the bucket lift the best, probably because of my gravel drive. I took a chance on the new HSS and hopefully it'll hold up for the next 27 years (as my '91 828 has). 

I was apprehensive about buying a 1st year new design and we have definitely seen some hiccups. My biggest concern was would I be able to handle the big HS1332 as I got older. After 24 years of the GX240, I wanted more power. If my HSS lasts as long as my 828 (and I keep it), I'll be in my 90's. I hope to be able to clear snow - by myself into my late 80's...hoping. 

My mom just turned 96. 




JnC said:


> I love my HS1332 and use to own an HS1132 in the past, they are tough to move around, due to tracks, on dry surfaces but come winter time while being used they dont require as much effort, or at least not enough for me to question my choice.
> 
> I am sure the new trigger mechanism on the HSS series is a joy to use but I'll take my chances knowing that the HS series has stood the test of time over the 25 or so years it was in production.
> 
> ...


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

jrom said:


> Nice (real nice) HS1332 there JnC.
> 
> The trigger steering is really nice, but I love the bucket lift the best, probably because of my gravel drive. I took a chance on the new HSS and hopefully it'll hold up for the next 27 years (as my '91 828 has).
> 
> ...


The true test of the HSS - Is your Mom able to operate it ?


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

RIT333 said:


> The true test of the HSS - Is your Mom able to operate it ?


She got real shaky going from her walker to the HSS...I had to intervene and give her the bad news...nova! (Not going in Portuguese) :grin:


----------



## Freddy Ford (Jan 30, 2018)

Thank you all for the feedback. I tried the machine out and it was horrible. Virtually unable to steer on grass with a light coating of snow, but I see how it would be easier on slippery surfaces. I placed an order for a new Ariens Rapidtrack 32 Hydro Pro. Too nervous with the new Honds HSS clogging reports and I had an Ariens Pro 28 wheeled version before. The new Rapidtrack addresses every issue I had which is why I sold it: too narrow, no traction, can't keep bucket down even with added weight. After trying the Rapidtrack I knew I found my replacement. Thanks to all again.

EDIT: cancelled order on Ariens due to dealer error and Honda now on order!


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Freddy Ford said:


> Thank you all for the feedback. I tried the machine out and it was horrible. Virtually unable to steer on grass with a light coating of snow, but I see how it would be easier on slippery surfaces. I placed an order for a new Ariens Rapidtrack 32 Hydro Pro. Too nervous with the new Honds HSS clogging reports and I had an Ariens Pro 28 wheeled version before. The new Rapidtrack addresses every issue I had which is why I sold it: too narrow, no traction, can't keep bucket down even with added weight. After trying the Rapidtrack I knew I found my replacement. Thanks to all again.


Good luck with the rapid track. It looks promising. Be sure to chime back in with how you like it.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Freddy Ford said:


> Thank you all for the feedback. I tried the machine out and it was horrible. Virtually unable to steer on grass with a light coating of snow


You are just not used to it. As with anything - experience and good technique makes it much easier. 

Enjoy the new ariens!


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

imo, if its a "heavy" machine get some/any form of steering, even a remote unlocking hub is better than a locked axle. we arent getting any younger.
but thats imho, ymmv


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

I am very happy with my older HS1132TA. But the word "steering" is simply not appropriate. IMHO, you do not actually "steer" the machine. Rather, you "slide" it left or right at the appropriate moment at the appropriate speed on the appropriate surface.


----------



## Freddy Ford (Jan 30, 2018)

If I had a small residential driveway I could live with the sliding and man-handling of the machine. But I need it for multiple properties, one which has a 600' driveway. The constant struggling of the machine would be too much after an hour or 2. The Rapidtrack was as easy as wheeled units to turn, and faster than my older Hyro Pro 28. I mean VERY fast. I really like the Honda HS, but don't understand why they waited so long to add some form of steering to it. Must be their target market was smaller residential properties who didn't want it, where I am more commercial.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Freddy Ford said:


> I really like the Honda HS, but don't understand why they waited so long to add some form of steering to it. Must be their target market was smaller residential properties who didn't want it, where I am more commercial.


No, these are commercial grade snowblowers - among the best you can get. Seems you make a bigger deal out of the lack of power steering than the people who actually own them. I've never heard anybody I know in person complain about maneuverability.


----------



## Freddy Ford (Jan 30, 2018)

Marlow said:


> No, these are commercial grade snowblowers - among the best you can get. Seems you make a bigger deal out of the lack of power steering than the people who actually own them. I've never heard anybody I know in person complain about maneuverability.


Then you don't get out much. The person selling the used HS upgraded to the HSS for the power steering alone.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Freddy Ford said:


> Then you don't get out much. The person selling the used HS upgraded to the HSS for the power steering alone.


LOL I live in an area where everybody has a snowblower and more than half are honda's. Anybody who clears snow commercially uses honda here too. Power steering is a great feature, not saying otherwise. But the older honda's are not hard to maneuver.


----------



## Freddy Ford (Jan 30, 2018)

Marlow said:


> LOL I live in an area where everybody has a snowblower and more than half are honda's. Anybody who clears snow commercially uses honda here too. Power steering is a great feature, not saying otherwise. But the older honda's are not hard to maneuver.


I appreciate your input. How do the buckets and auger hold up for commercial use, because I noticed the metal was much thinner on the Honda vs. the Ariens.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Freddy Ford said:


> I appreciate your input. How do the buckets and auger hold up for commercial use, because I noticed the metal was much thinner on the Honda vs. the Ariens.


Honda's are well known for their longevity. Take care of it and have everything properly adjusted and it will outlast you.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Freddy Ford said:


> I appreciate your input. How do the buckets and auger hold up for commercial use, because I noticed the metal was much thinner on the Honda vs. the Ariens.


I would love for the impeller housing to be 14 or 12 gauge metal. Not a deal breaker though.


----------



## Freddy Ford (Jan 30, 2018)

BIG change in plans: I now have the Honda on order! The dealer I ordered the Rapidtrack from was trying to screw me (long story) so I cancelled and went to the local Honda dealer who has the 32" on "end of season sale" already. Due in any day now as we speak. Can't thank you all enough for the various input, as I don't feel as worried about the clogging after watching some posted videos. Will tune the carb most likely and add some side skids.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Freddy Ford said:


> BIG change in plans: I now have the Honda on order! The dealer I ordered the Rapidtrack from was trying to screw me (long story) so I cancelled and went to the local Honda dealer who has the 32" on "end of season sale" already. Due in any day now as we speak. Can't thank you all enough for the various input, as I don't feel as worried about the clogging after watching some posted videos. Will tune the carb most likely and add some side skids.


Congrats, keep us posted on the rest of your experience.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Freddy Ford said:


> BIG change in plans: I now have the Honda on order!


Send me a PM with your ship-to address for a Honda 'goodie bag'...welcome to the Honda family!


----------



## Freddy Ford (Jan 30, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Send me a PM with your ship-to address for a Honda 'goodie bag'...welcome to the Honda family!


What a great first impression and warm welcome that no other brand has ever given me! Thank you!


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

^^^^
Wow Freddy Ford,

I didn't think you'd be "one of us", but welcome to the club. 

I do believe you will really like your new 1332. I'm in year 3 and I really like my HSS1332ATD, not being used commercially, but I do get a ton of wet heavy snow. We're up to 168" since Dec 8 and she's going strong. In fact I think it seems stronger after 50 hours of use.

Good luck and good going on your purchase!


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Marlow said:


> This guy whips it around at the EOD pretty effortlessly.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqEXYJIRhIc
> ...


I must admit that was quite impressive! Easy does it, let the machine do the work!


----------

